# In 3D & Painterly Haul + Swatches



## stephie06 (Aug 2, 2007)

15 Pan Palette
231 brush
Softnote Tendertone
Take a Hint Tendertone
Greenstroke Paint Pot
Blackground Paint Pot
Fresco Rose Paint Pot
Touchpoint 3D Glass
Energy 3D Glass
In 3D 3D Glass
Archival Technakohl Liner
Photogravure Technakohl Liner
Neutralzone Lipglass Pencil
Pink Edge Lipglass Pencil.






Starting from the Top Clockwise: Take a Hint Tendertone, Fresco Rose Paint Pot, Blackground Paint Pot, Greenstroke Paint Pot, Softnote Tendertone. (Paint Pots are the same size as Tendertones!)






Swatches starting from the big black smear on the the left: Graphito Paint (as a comparison to Blackground Paint Pot), Greenstroke, Delft, Fresco Rose, Blackground, (second row) Green Moss ( or is it Moss Green?), Painterly ( looks like Bare Canvas), and Bare Study (looks like Stillife).


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 2, 2007)

Aw! I love those tendertones!!! I just might have to go out and get some lipglass now. Argh, why must MAC come out with all these collections!! In 3d looks really pretty. Are they very shiny? And nonsticky? I'll love that! Thanks stephie!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome haul! I had to hold back from buying almost all of the paint pots...thank goodness they're perms so I don't feel so pressured haha. The 3D glasses are reallly pretty! Can't wait to play, enjoy your haul!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 2, 2007)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice haul you have there!


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 2, 2007)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## lemonade813 (Aug 2, 2007)

beautifullllllll haul!


----------



## starr (Aug 2, 2007)

awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still contemplating on getting the other tendertones since i only have pucker so far. Btw, may i ask if you use a brush when applying tendertone?


----------



## tropical_smiles (Aug 3, 2007)

have you used them as a base yet? Do they crease easily? Let me know because that is what i'm teetering on.


----------



## n_c (Aug 3, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 3, 2007)

great haul!  how are the textures for the 3d glasses?


----------



## melliquor (Aug 3, 2007)

Fantastic haul.


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starr* 

 
_awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still contemplating on getting the other tendertones since i only have pucker so far. Btw, may i ask if you use a brush when applying tendertone?_

 
i normally use my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_have you used them as a base yet? Do they crease easily? Let me know because that is what i'm teetering on._

 
i'm going to try them today and i'll let you know, alright?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_great haul! how are the textures for the 3d glasses?_

 
wonderful! they are so smooth, almost like tendertone balmy feeling. completely non-sticky! i seriously want to stock up now since i LOVE them!


----------

